# 1985 Tucker Sno-Cat 1342 on Craigslist



## VXclimber180

TUCKER SNO CAT 1342B - $14400 (Buckfield)

Date: 2011-02-13, 6:44PM EST
Reply to: sale-52uey-2212960567@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

1985. 318 V8 Allison automatic. Excellent condition. Very well cared for, Stored inside. Used daily. Needs nothing. More photos available upon request. Call 207-890-4030.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i would love one of those what does a 1300 weigh


----------



## northerndave

My 1342 is around 6500-ish I believe (weight)

Mine's also for sale, asking 10. 

1982 model.


----------



## VXclimber180

NorthernDave...did you ever do any re-gearing to your machine? If so what did you end up doing and how did it work out?


----------



## northerndave

I haven't. 

I planned on it, If I was to keep the machine I was going to do it this summer. But my toy count is too high right now, something's got to go. I had to choose between keeping the tucker or keeping my 1969 roadrunner... the roadrunner won out by a slim margin.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

VXclimber180 said:


> TUCKER SNO CAT 1342B - $14400 (Buckfield)
> 
> Date: 2011-02-13, 6:44PM EST
> Reply to: sale-52uey-2212960567@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 1985. 318 V8 Allison automatic. Excellent condition. Very well cared for, Stored inside. Used daily. Needs nothing. More photos available upon request. Call 207-890-4030.



For those that may be interested... it's in Maine


----------



## calebg

hey was just wondering if either of these two tuckers were for sale, really lookin for one.


----------



## Upnorthfishing

northern dave sold his ....


----------

